# Battery voltage



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

The Cruze has a charging system that attempts to do all the charging while coasting or braking. The voltage increases when you take your foot off the gas. It will charge under power if it needs to but it's normal to see it bounce around as you drive. Mine goes to 14.6 when I coast. It's trying to act like a hybrid in a very mild sort of way - kind of a poor man's version of regenerative braking.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

When the car is running you will not get a consistent reading. The alternator is variable rate based on load.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Dont forget to do the Big 3 upgrade to help out your electrical system.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Your readings are normal for the Cruze.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Don't forget that the Voltage meter measures output from the Alternator, not the battery. To check Battery output you need to hook up a meter to it.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I see, never paid much attention before but decided to check it out and it seemed kinda low at 12.3. 

Guess I'm not going to worry about it unless it hesitates. Just seemed weird that the battery went out without a warning.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It sounds to me you had a cell go bad on you. Normally battery cells gradually lose their capacitance holding ability over time, but on occasion you'll have a cell just flat out fail.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

How old was it, 2 years? From what I've heard, batteries in hotter climates only last 2-3 years, especially if they're a "one type for all regions" battery like the Cruze gets at Lordstown. 

Don't feel bad, our Fit's battery took a dive after 3 years, just like the Internet said it would. And Honda wanted a pretty penny for it since it's a modified lawnmower battery that's Fit-specific. Nope, Miata battery to the rescue with more CCA and half the price.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And Honda wanted a pretty penny for it since it's a modified lawnmower battery that's Fit-specific.


 I noticed the battery in my wife's CR-V is tiny too. I guess weight savings.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

If im only getting a 75 watts x 4 Channel amp. Will my battery be able to hang that with out dimming anything?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

sciphi said:


> How old was it, 2 years? From what I've heard, batteries in hotter climates only last 2-3 years, especially if they're a "one type for all regions" battery like the Cruze gets at Lordstown.


Most of us cold climate guys only notice our weak batteries once the cold weather starts. However you are correct its actually the heat in the summer that cooks/kills the battery. I always buy a new battery once every 2-3 years, only have to get stranded a few times before you realize $75-100 battery is cheap insurance your car is always running great & you never get stuck somewhere. 

With all the computer crap cars have these days a good battery is a must!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah had to be a bad cell to die instantly like that. Just wish it would have happened a bit earlier.

Only had the car for a year and a half but had 7k miles when I bought it. Possibly 2 and a half years on the battery.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Anyone know if I will need to upgrade anything?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> Anyone know if I will need to upgrade anything?


probably not as 75 watts is pretty low, but you might want to open your own thread about it (instead of hijacking this one), in order to get a response.


----------

